# san Diego Balboa Park resort



## MidlifeTraveler (Apr 23, 2015)

My husband and I will be staying at the World Mark San Diego Balboa park in two weeks. Does anyone know anything about the place? I can't find it on the TUG resort reviews, which I find kind of odd. My only point of reference is the resort's own website. This was a last minute getaway and I didn't do my usual research.  Thanks!


----------



## rhonda (Apr 23, 2015)

I thought I saw TUG reviews for this property once upon a time -- but can't find them now.

The property is an urban destination -- meaning less "resort" and more "place to sleep."  We like it for the location and use it for short stays every few months -- usually for one night when arriving late into the San Diego airport. We also used it for daily living last summer after suffering a fire at our primary home. We use the studio units and feel safe and snug once we settle into the unit.  Things are clean and functional.  No major disappointments.  ResortNet (paid internet wifi) worked well.

Studio unit has a queen bed, nearly full kitchen (the only thing missing is an oven?), but smallish bathroom/closet area.  Standard coffee maker, likely 10-12 cup Cuisinart, in the room with several coffee filters and one pack each of regular/decaf.  The room layouts vary.  There is only one small elevator -- but at least two staircases on opposite corners of the building.  The property offers free use of luggage carts to help you transport stuff to/from the car.

Parking is a sticky issue.  The two most obvious choices are:
Find a free spot on the street.  Be sure to watch the street signs for which nights are 'restricted' due to street cleaning!
Pay for on-site parking. The parking spots are tight and I'd expect larger SUVs and trucks to have problems.
I'm sure there are other parking lots nearby -- but we've always either lucked out with a spot on the street or paid for a single night, here or there, inside the lot.  
Edited to add:  We've also been 'gifted' a night of free parking when we needed it most.  THANK YOU, Worldmark staff, for that special gift when we were recovering from the fire.  You made us feel CARED FOR and secure.  Back to normal reporting ...

Other tidbits:
Gas grills are located on the rooftop common area. Very nice area for unwinding and watching the world.
A shared Laundry facility is located on the lower level guarded by roomkey access.  I've never had trouble finding an available unit.  Use of the laundry is free including 'house brand' detergent. 
Free coffee, vending machines (?) and pool table are located off the lobby.
Coupons for nearby restaurants, tours and activities are at the check-in desk.
DVDs can be borrowed/rented from the check-in desk.
McDonald's is right across the street ... if you desperately need it. 
I'm sorry -- we don't do touring from that location so I have no idea on ease of transportation, walking access, etc.


----------



## valadezm (Apr 23, 2015)

Here are some reviews from Tripadvisor. Hope it helps:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re...WorldMark_San_Diego-San_Diego_California.html


----------



## Luanne (Apr 23, 2015)

Thanks for the info.  Dh and I are also going to be staying in this property for the first time in a few weeks.  I didn't do a lot of research on it either, mostly grabbed it because it's in San Diego.  We're fairly familiar with San Diego, and we will have a car.


----------



## b2bailey (Apr 23, 2015)

Awhile back we spent a month in San Diego while I was doing a job search. We were able to secure reservations through RCI for Hyatt Manchester, Wyndham Gaslamp and we own at Gaslamp Plaza. While driving around I spotted this location and remember thinking it was definitely 'less' than where we had been staying and that I most likely would not choose it unless it was the only exchange available.

I only write this to allow you to bring down your expectations of the place and then you won't be surprised when you arrive. It would be a great 'home base' if you have plans to be out and about in the city, but not a place to relax and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 23, 2015)

b2bailey said:


> Awhile back we spent a month in San Diego while I was doing a job search. We were able to secure reservations through RCI for Hyatt Manchester, Wyndham Gaslamp and we own at Gaslamp Plaza. While driving around I spotted this location and remember thinking it was definitely 'less' than where we had been staying and that I most likely would not choose it unless it was the only exchange available.
> 
> I only write this to allow you to bring down your expectations of the place and then you won't be surprised when you arrive. It would be a great 'home base' if you have plans to be out and about in the city, but not a place to relax and enjoy yourself.



I've checked where the location is and read the reviews.  My expectations are not high for this property, so we'll probably be fine.   We tend to not spend a lot of time in the timeshare units, so if it has a place for us to make breakfast (usually yogurt and fruit) and a place to do laundry, we're set.


----------



## presley (Apr 23, 2015)

Here are some links to the info on the worldmark website. Since I live in the area, I don't care for the location, but it was from out of town, I'd probably be okay with it.

https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/dg/

https://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/dg/pdfs/brochure.pdf


----------



## MidlifeTraveler (Apr 24, 2015)

Thank you all so much for the insight. We booked this because of its location only and got concerned when I couldn't find any info. We're leaving the kids behind on this trip so it will work out just fine now that I know what to expect.  
We haven't made many exchanges over the years because Orange Lake really spoils us with the unit amenities. I'd cancel the car if I didn't want to go La Jolla and Disneyland. 
Thanks again


----------



## GregT (Apr 24, 2015)

The varying perspectives are quite interesting.  I know this location well and it is (by far) my favorite of the three Worldmark locations because I love Balboa Park and I really like the Hillcrest/Bankers Hill area of town.  There are restaurants within walking distance and Balboa Park is one of my favorite placesin all of San Diego.   The freeway access is less convenient than the other two WM's, but only because they have great freeway access and this one will take 5-10 minutes to get on freeway.

Just a balancing thought on this property....Enjoy your trip!

Best,

Greg

Edited:  I had this location confused with the other one.....I must say, I prefer the other one....(Inn at the Park).   Leaving my note intact -- but retracting my recommendation.  Sorry!!!


----------



## b2bailey (Apr 24, 2015)

Greg -- is it possible you have the two Wyndham locations confused? I wouldn't say THIS location is in Hillcrest. But they have the other one that is part of an old hotel that is closer to the park.


----------



## klpca (Apr 24, 2015)

GregT said:


> The varying perspectives are quite interesting.  I know this location well and it is (by far) my favorite of the three Worldmark locations because I love Balboa Park and I really like the Hillcrest/Bankers Hill area of town.  There are restaurants within walking distance and Balboa Park is one of my favorite placesin all of San Diego.   The freeway access is less convenient than the other two WM's, but only because they have great freeway access and this one will take 5-10 minutes to get on freeway.
> 
> Just a balancing thought on this property....Enjoy your trip!
> 
> ...



I did the same thing Greg. I think that this location is the property across the street from City College, not the one in Bankers Hill (Inn at the Park). We were just in Balboa Park on Sunday (truly a what were we thinking day as it was the day for the "Earth Day" celebration and it was crazy down there), and we walked right past the Inn at the Park. I was thinking about what a great location that is in. 

On the good side, this location will be a good central location to get anywhere. Super easy freeway access. It's just not as walkable as the other location.


----------



## GregT (Apr 24, 2015)

b2bailey said:


> Greg -- is it possible you have the two Wyndham locations confused? I wouldn't say THIS location is in Hillcrest. But they have the other one that is part of an old hotel that is closer to the park.





klpca said:


> I did the same thing Greg. I think that this location is the property across the street from City College, not the one in Bankers Hill (Inn at the Park). We were just in Balboa Park on Sunday (truly a what were we thinking day as it was the day for the "Earth Day" celebration and it was crazy down there), and we walked right past the Inn at the Park. I was thinking about what a great location that is in.
> 
> On the good side, this location will be a good central location to get anywhere. Super easy freeway access. It's just not as walkable as the other location.



Right you both are -- I was thinking about the other location -- Inn at the Park.....well.......I now agree with the caveats...

Best,

Greg


----------



## Luanne (Apr 24, 2015)

GregT said:


> Right you both are -- I was thinking about the other location -- Inn at the Park.....well.......I now agree with the caveats...
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg



Well dang.   That's okay, I'm still looking forward to our trip.  Just ordered tickets for a performance at the Old Globe in Balboa Park.  I used to go to see Shakespeare there (at the older, Old Globe before it burned down) years ago.


----------



## buzglyd (Apr 24, 2015)

MidlifeTraveler said:


> Thank you all so much for the insight. We booked this because of its location only and got concerned when I couldn't find any info. We're leaving the kids behind on this trip so it will work out just fine now that I know what to expect.
> We haven't made many exchanges over the years because Orange Lake really spoils us with the unit amenities. I'd cancel the car if I didn't want to go La Jolla and Disneyland.
> Thanks again



You could always save yourself a little dough by just renting the car when you want to go to Disney.

Uber and Lyft are really strong in San Diego and parking is a pain in La Jolla anyway.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 24, 2015)

I think this property is great for public transportation. Last summer while
staying in Coronado we had taken the train down to San Diego to go to Balboa Park.  We bought a day pass that included the train, and unlimited use of the trolley, and buses. I remember passing right by this place on our way back on the bus.

The advice of renting a car only when you need to go to Disneyland sounds like a good idea since you could use public transportation to get around to all the neat stuff in San Diego.

When you go to Balboa Park you might want to eat at  Prado. We really enjoyed it.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 24, 2015)

buzglyd said:


> You could always save yourself a little dough by just renting the car when you want to go to Disney.
> 
> Uber and Lyft are really strong in San Diego and parking is a pain in La Jolla anyway.



We plan to rent a car during our time there.  We find that having one make it much easier to just jump in the car and go.  We enjoy driving up the coast, over to Coronado, etc.  But then again, I grew up in California and can't imagine being there without one.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 24, 2015)

Karen G said:


> When you go to Balboa Park you might want to eat at  Prado. We really enjoyed it.



Thanks for this suggestion.  I think we might go there for dinner before going to the Old Globe.


----------



## klpca (Apr 25, 2015)

Luanne said:


> Thanks for this suggestion.  I think we might go there for dinner before going to the Old Globe.



Great suggestion. Make reservations - you'll have lots of folks doing the same thing. 

Have a great trip!


----------



## Luanne (Apr 25, 2015)

klpca said:


> Great suggestion. Make reservations - you'll have lots of folks doing the same thing.
> 
> Have a great trip!



Reservations have been made.


----------



## rhonda (Apr 28, 2015)

Just back from another "1 night, airport" visit.  To correct my earlier post, the coffee maker is a 12-cup Mr. Coffee and uses the flat-bottom coffee filters.  Several are provided along with one pack each of regular and decaf coffee.


----------

